# boot problem after installing sata drive



## gab2006 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello,

IÂ´ve finished a clean install of freebsd in a ide disk and after connecting a second sata drive to my pc I canÂ´t boot to freebsd stopping with a message about root mount. The freebsd hd is set as the first boot device in bios. 
How can I change the fstab file  with correct values in this situation?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2010)

You mention a second SATA disk. Do I understand correctly you now have one IDE and two SATA disks?

Did you use that first SATA disk with freebsd? Is it mentioned in /etc/fstab and that's what it's complaining about?

Or does it stop earlier then that? I.e. it doesn't even load the kernel.


----------



## gab2006 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks SirDice,

I first installed freebsd in ide disk, booting ok ,etc ... This is fstab (without the sata disc plugged)


```
/dev/ad2s1b             none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad2s1a             /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/ad2s1e             /tmp            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad2s1f             /usr            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad2s1d             /var            ufs     rw              2       2
```

 Later I plugged a sata disk(so only two discs in the pc) and its now when  I switch on the pc and booting the ide disk freebsd donÂ´t load cause it cannot find de root filesystem. It seems that with the sata disc connected the nodes changes, ie /dev/ad2s1b to /dev/ad1sb or something like that...

I can try to install freebsd with the two discs plugged but IÂ´d like to know if itÂ´s possible to solve this (cause I already installed some soft)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2010)

Post the exact error(s) you're getting.


----------



## gab2006 (Mar 18, 2010)

So it seems the ide hard disk is failing; I did it again  and now connecting first the sata, installed freebsd and then plugged the ide disk and now I can boot well from sata disk.

thanks again


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm guessing it had something to do with reordering or shuffling the adX numbers around when the second drive got added. It's odd though as those numbers are pretty much set. ad0-3 is IDE and ad4 and higher is SATA.

Anyway, I'm glad it's working now :beer


----------

